# Betrug und Abzocke in der eigenen Familie



## Madel38 (7 März 2009)

Ich wende mich einfach mal an dieses Forum und vielleicht hat jemand so etwas auch schon erlebt und kann mir vielleicht weiter helfen.
Ich habe meinem Bruder eine Prepaide Karte bei einem Anbieter gekauft, weil er nirgens mehr etwas bekommt, weil er nur Mist gebaut hat. Ich habe mich eigentlich sicher gefühlt, weil ich dachte, was kann es schon damit anfangen ausser sie abzutelefonieren und wieder aufzuladen. Falsch gedacht, ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Es ist möglich so eine Telefonkarte auch in einen Vertrag umzuändern. Er tat es also, änderte die Rechnungsadresse an sich, wo aber ich als Vertragsinhaber immer noch drauf stand, eben nur unter seiner Anschrift. Ich bekam dadurch keine Post und auch keine Rechnung. Nu habe ich durch einen dummen Zufall bei ihm ein Schreiben gefunden auf dem mein Name auftauchte, aber mit seiner Anschrift und bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen. Der Vertrag wurde nun von Seiten des Anbieters gekündigt und auf die Vertragslaufzeit hochgerechnet und so entstand mal promt eine Rechnung von fast 900€, die ich nun zahlen soll, weil ich ja der Vertragsinhaber bin. Als ich bei diesem Kundendienst vor Ort war wurde mir gesagt, das ich das nun zahlen muss. Ich bin total verzweifelt und sehe auch nicht ein für jemanden Rechnungen zu bezahlen, die ich nicht verursacht habe. Vielleicht wisst ihr einen Rat. Danke!


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2009)

*AW: Betrug und Abzocke in der eigenen Familie*

Moooment mal. Bezahlt werden muss nur, wenn auch ein gültiger Vertrag vorliegt. Du hast die Prepaidkarte gekauft uns sie deinem Bruder mit Startguthaben übergeben. Damit ist der Fall mMn für dich erledigt. Dein Bruder hat bei dem Anbieter einen Irrtum erregt, in dem er den Vertrag qualifizierte und unter deinem Namen ein höherwertiges Produkt erwarb. Somit ist dein Bruder doch nun der Vertragspartner des Providers und nicht mehr du., auch wenn er deinen Namen (missbräuchlich) genutzt hat. Ich würde den Sachverhalt in so einem Fall ggü. dem Provider so darstellen und ihn mit seiner Forderung an den Verursacher verweisen. Die AGB des Providers sehen so einen Fall sicher nicht eindeutig vor, so dass der vorliegende Einzelfall geregelt werden muss.

Im übrigen hat sich dein Bruder zum Nachteil des Anbieters womöglich sogar strafbar gemacht, da er nach § 269 StGB im Rechtsverkehr falsche Daten verwendet und deshalb den Irrtum erregt hat.


----------



## Madel38 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Betrug und Abzocke in der eigenen Familie*

Vielen Dank für deinen Tip!!!


----------



## Madel38 (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug und Abzocke in der eigenen Familie*

Ich muss mich noch mal zu dem Thema hier melden und hoffe vielleicht Hilfe auf diesem Wege zu bekommen.
Heute habe ich zu dem Thema nämlich Post vom Rechtsanwalt bekommen, nach dem so lange Ruhe eingetreten war und ich versucht habe durch mehrere Schreiben an T-Mobile die Leute dort davon zu überzeugen, das nicht ich die jenige bin die das verzapft hat. Nun hat sich die Forderung aber auch gewaschen und die wollen das ich diesen Gesamtbetrag sofort zahle.
Es heist in dem Schreiben das ich durch ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung des Anwaltes nun angezeigt werde und ich die Kosten der Inanspruchnahme des Anwaltes zu tragen habe, die sich nun auf eine Forderung von 1966,50€ beläuft. Ich bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen. Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Rat für mich und ich komme vielleicht doch da raus, danke.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Februar 2010)

*AW: Betrug und Abzocke in der eigenen Familie*

Hier würde ich zu einem Anwaltsbesuch raten. Wenn es um so viel Geld geht. Damit man als Laie nichts falsch macht.


----------

